# Streamer Swap



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Ok, kinda late since the early opener is April 1 on some streams but at least we'll be ready for the opener on the last Saturday. I'll say April 10th for a deadline but lets see if we can have them to me before April 1. If necessary we'll push the deadline back.

The next 11 folks (I'm answering for Tangleknot who told me she was in) to say they are in are good to go. 12 flies mailed to me with toe tags and return envelopes and postage.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm in!! Let me take a look at what I want to do and I'll let you know.Do you want steelhead streamers or any will do?


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

Gunrod, im in for sure an a good chance i can make an april 1 dead line to you. i hope its streamers for steelhead. i'll tie a black nose dace in a size #6. that was a hot fly on the rivers a few times with some monster size steelies hitting it.


----------



## KRC (Jan 19, 2005)

Gunrod, assuming trout streamers are OK, please count me in. I've yet to participate in a swap - sounds fun (and useful). I think I'll shoot for a Llama.

KRC


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I'm in. Gotta figure out what the heck to tie. When and where do I send them?


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Not sure what ill tie yet but im in.


----------



## critter trapper (Feb 9, 2004)

I'm In, Not Sure What To Tie But Will Post It When I Figure It Out!


PS GUNROD SHOT ME ADDRESS AS SOON AS POSSIBLE GONNA TRY TO GET SOMETHING OUT BY THE END OF THE WEEK.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

April 1 is a wish not the mandatory but I think we can do it. Streamers go pretty easy.

I'll send out my address when the swap is full.

Streamers for trout or steelhead are fine. I find that many cross over any ways. Buggers are cool too. I think I'm doing a woolly bugger pattern myself. There's a great new article on buggers in this months Fly Fishermen. I've become a big fan after Erie, PA and Arkansas. 

In:

1. Gunrod
2. Tangleknot
3. Steelslam
4. Dinoday
5. KRC
6. Redneckdan
7. Subocto
8. Critter Trapper

5 more spots.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm half way done. Still 5 more spots to fill.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

GR, Thanks for hosting another swap!

If an ESL (Egg Sucking Leach) is an exceptable steamer for this swap I'll take a spot!

I'm thinking a black a body w/either red or orange egg.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

I think I'd like to get in on this one. I'm still a rookie when it comes to tying, but should be able to put together something acceptable. Count me in, and I'll respond later with what I will be tying...


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Excellent:

In:

1. Gunrod
2. Tangleknot
3. Steelslam
4. Dinoday
5. KRC
6. Redneckdan
7. Subocto
8. Critter Trapper
9. Burksee
10. Creek Chub

3 more spots.


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Count me in, will review the books and recipies and decide what to tie later.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Gunrod count me in. I'll send you some postage money this time!  Thanks for hosting. Maybe we should get a couple of dries going before the season get here too?


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

If there's room for one more, I will do a mylar Zonker.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

In:

1. Gunrod
2. Tangleknot
3. Steelslam
4. Dinoday
5. KRC
6. Redneckdan
7. Subocto
8. Critter Trapper
9. Burksee
10. Creek Chub
11. 2PawsRiver
12. Wildcatwick
13. hooknem 

We are now full. A nice dry fly swap will be in order shortly. Let's get this one done first. I'll PM my address in a day or two.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I'm going to do a Royal Coachman size 12.I'll probably have them in a day or 2 if I can get a couple hours of peace and quiet :lol: 
I don't know about you guys,but I'm dieing to do some real fishing.I don't know how may more times I can see the pics from Gunrods trip before I break :lol:


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

dinoday said:


> I don't know about you guys,but I'm dieing to do some real fishing.I don't know how may more times I can see the pics from Gunrods trip before I break :lol:


Funny you say that, I was just looking at the pics again as if I wasn't even there. It seems like months ago. I have a mini vacation at the end of the month that will hopefully save my sanity.

I'll update this post with who is tying what over the weekend.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

...I was pouring over my tying notes trying to figure out what the heck to tie and then I found my write up on my _junk yard smelt_ pattern that incorporates a rattle into the body. Just waitin for the _Janns Netcraft_ order to get here and I'll be off and tying!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

That sounds pretty cool. I look forward to seeing it.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

I just tied mine up. I got 10 of them done and realized i barely had enough yellow rabbit strip, i will have to tie one or two in chartruese instead. they are a size 8 variation of a streamer that caught alot of fish for me last year at wixom. i will call it Yellow Snow. 
cant wait to see everybody's flies and start fishing.  

that rattle sounds pretty cool ******* :evilsmile


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

I'm tying up a streamer called the llama.


----------



## Nine Milly (Mar 31, 2003)

Can I PLEEEEEEEEEASE still get in? 

NineMilly,
WMU Fishing Club


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Nine Milly said:


> Can I PLEEEEEEEEEASE still get in?
> 
> NineMilly,
> WMU Fishing Club


Sorry, but at this point I've have already been contacted for an address because one or two folks are done and should be in the mail.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

1. Gunrod..................Chili Pepper w/legs.............Received
2. Tangleknot.............Llama..............................
3. Steelslam...............Black Nose Dace................
4. Dinoday.................Royal Coachman................
5. KRC.......................Llama..............................
6. Redneckdan............Junk Yard Smelt................
7. Subocto.................Yellow Snow....................
8. Critter Trapper........TBD................................
9. Burksee..................ESL................................
10. Creek Chub............TBD...............................
11. 2PawsRiver............TBD...............................
12. Wildcatwick...........TBD...............................
13. hooknem...............Zonker...........................

PM's with address coming shortly.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

PM's sent. Let me know if I missed someone.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Didn't get your PM and of course lost your address from the last swap :lol:


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I sent the address again. I tried something new where I could send the email to 5 people at the same time to cut down on the typing and must have down something wrong.


----------



## Creek-Chub (Apr 15, 2004)

No PM here either Gunrod. Thanks...


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I didn't get it either


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I did!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Did not recive the PM.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

PM's have been re-sent to those requesting them. Any others?????


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

I need one too. I think I'll be doing a grizzly matuka.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

1. Gunrod..................Chili Pepper w/legs.............Received
2. Tangleknot.............Llama..............................
3. Steelslam...............Black Nose Dace................
4. Dinoday.................Royal Coachman................
5. KRC.......................Llama..............................
6. Redneckdan............Junk Yard Smelt................
7. Subocto.................Yellow Snow....................
8. Critter Trapper........TBD................................
9. Burksee..................ESL................................
10. Creek Chub............TBD...............................
11. 2PawsRiver............TBD...............................
12. Wildcatwick...........Grizzly Matuka..................
13. hooknem...............Zonker............................

I think that is everyone now on the PM's.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

:lol: I just read the list and realized KRC had already said he was tying up some llamas. I'll come up with something else and I'll have a few llamas to pitch this spring.


----------



## KRC (Jan 19, 2005)

You can never have TOO many llamas  

Those little guys are great.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Anyone have a picture of Llama? I don't recall seing that pattern before.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

That's funny...I was going to do a Llama and saw Tangleknot had it down..then saw KRC had it too.Seems like we're all on the same page


----------



## KRC (Jan 19, 2005)

Here is a good link to the pattern and a bit of the history behind it. A few years back I would have mentioned the Llama and got a bunch of funny looks. It has always done well for me, I guess for others too!  

http://www.fedflyfishers.org/Fly%20of%20the%20Month/flymonthllama.htm


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

I've got mine done...I'll have them out by Monday.If only we get to use them :lol: 
I said I was done ice fishing,but got an offer to go out on Saginaw Bay, so I guess I'm game for one more trip before I hang up the spud(make that power auger for 22 inches of ice :yikes: )
Now I'm praying for a little warm rain


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

...had to lose the rattle, _Janns_ back ordered them on me!:16suspect


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

1. Gunrod..................Chili Pepper w/legs.............Received
2. Tangleknot.............Llama..............................
3. Steelslam...............Black Nose Dace................
4. Dinoday.................Royal Coachman................
5. KRC.......................Llama..............................Received
6. Redneckdan............Junk Yard Smelt................
7. Subocto.................Yellow Snow....................
8. Critter Trapper........TBD................................
9. Burksee..................ESL................................
10. Creek Chub............TBD...............................
11. 2PawsRiver............TBD...............................
12. Wildcatwick...........Grizzly Matuka..................
13. hooknem...............Zonker............................

KRC, nice work on the llamas. Never heard of them before but they were tied nicely. I see everyone twisting up a few of their after seeing these.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

...da shmelts are in da mail.


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

So are the Zonkers.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Mine are in the mail too


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

mine will be in the mail mon-tue after the easter fishin trip. enjoy the holiday everyone. an good luck fishin.


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

i put mine in the mail today also.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I'm leaving Monday or Tuesday for a week north. I'll be home April 4th at the latest so I hope to have all the packages here to turn around when I get home.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Mine were put in the mail today. Tight lines to all those wetting them!


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

1. Gunrod..................Chili Pepper w/legs.............Received
2. Tangleknot.............Llama..............................
3. Steelslam...............Black Nose Dace................
4. Dinoday.................Royal Coachman................Received
5. KRC.......................Llama..............................Received
6. Redneckdan............Junk Yard Smelt................Received
7. Subocto.................Yellow Snow....................Received
8. Critter Trapper........TBD................................
9. Burksee..................ESL................................
10. Creek Chub............TBD...............................
11. 2PawsRiver............TBD...............................
12. Wildcatwick...........Grizzly Matuka..................
13. hooknem...............Zonker............................


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

1. Gunrod..................Chili Pepper w/legs.............Received
2. Tangleknot.............Llama..............................
3. Steelslam...............Black Nose Dace................
4. Dinoday.................Royal Coachman................Received
5. KRC.......................Llama..............................Received
6. Redneckdan............Junk Yard Smelt................Received
7. Subocto.................Yellow Snow....................Received
8. Critter Trapper........TBD................................
9. Burksee..................ESL................................
10. Creek Chub............TBD...............................
11. 2PawsRiver............TBD...............................
12. Wildcatwick...........Grizzly Matuka..................Received
13. hooknem...............Zonker............................Received


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Finished mine today and they will be in the mail on Monday. I went with a fly that an old guy that fished with my dad a couple of thousand years ago used to tie. He called it a MickyFinn with a MSU Twist.....would come in handy from time to time for steelhead but was his goto fly for Kings in the Manistee. I will loose a couple of dozen this Sept and Oct ont he Manistee.


----------



## NEMichsportsman (Jul 3, 2001)

redneckdan said:


> ...I was pouring over my tying notes trying to figure out what the heck to tie and then I found my write up on my _junk yard smelt_ pattern that incorporates a rattle into the body. Just waitin for the _Janns Netcraft_ order to get here and I'll be off and tying!


 
Sounds interesting.....Can you post the recipe or pic or both?

thanks


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

...its basicly a Oswego Smelt (p98 _Great Lakes Steelhead _by Bob Linsenman and Steve Nevala), only I use large pearl mylar tubing and insert a rattle (_Janns part number _336100) into the tubing and tie the tubing on the bottom of the hook, zonker style. I'll post a pic when I figure out how to link my digital to my computer.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

mine are in the mail today, friday. a few days later than i thought but was after some steelhead instead of hiting the post office.


----------



## critter trapper (Feb 9, 2004)

Went In The Mail Tonite!


----------



## kcud rellik (Mar 9, 2005)

how does this swap work? does each person tie 13 or "their fly" send it to one person then each person gets one fly from every other person? just curious sounds cool


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Each person ties a dozen of their flies and sends them in with a self addressed envelope. One person, in this case Gunrod (Thanks) receives them and sends out one of each to the members who participate. You only tie 12 because you don't receive one of your own back. 

It's like a mini Fly Tying Christmas  Actually the vetran Fly Tyers, should really be thanked, they send out some really high quality stuff, while us rookies just try to plug along and keep them from laughing. :lol:


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

..ya the first couple days of tying were pretty embarassing, that was the first time I sat down at the vise in over a year.


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Burksee said:


> Not so fast! I thought the "deadline" was the 10th? Anyhow, I'm in the same boat.....


The deadline was the 10th with a hope to get them early. No big deal, they're in the mail.


----------



## tangleknot (Oct 8, 2001)

:woohoo1: I received my flies from the swap today and they look great everyone! Mine came in an apology bag from the post office with a big ol footprint on the package. :chillin: All the flies were safe and sound in the tin and I'm really looking forward to using them this weekend and throughout the season. 

Great ties!


----------



## KRC (Jan 19, 2005)

Got mine today as well! Now that's a good looking bunch of flies. Kudos to all.

Gunrod... thanks a lot for organizing.


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

I too had my flies molested courtesy of the USPS. I got all twelve of them in an evidence bag and they look great.


----------



## dinoday (Feb 22, 2004)

Got mine today....un-molested :lol: They look great everybody! Thanks Gunrod for running another swap.I don't do the dries,but can't wait to do salmon flies this fall  
I'll be back up north soon to see if I can lose some of these  :lol:


----------



## subocto (Feb 21, 2003)

Very nice flies everyone! I cant wait hear the reports of all the fish caught with them. Thanks!


----------



## redneckdan (Dec 14, 2004)

How do we send dry flies through the mail without the hackle getting flatend?


----------



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

Eat a can of altoids, chew a tin of tobacco or go to the dollar store. For a buck you can sometimes get 4 plastic soap dishes to put your flies inside of. Any type of small tin can or plastic dish with lid that fits in an envelope will protect your flies. And it makes it easier on the swapmeister to sort out the flies.


----------



## WILDCATWICK (Mar 11, 2002)

Thanks everyone for the flies. Alot of new patterns that I hadn't fished. They all look real good. I'm heading up to the Upper Manistee so hopefully we'll have a report on Monday about how many they caught!


----------



## hooknem (Mar 14, 2003)

Awesome bunch of flies from everyone! Thanks!


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Yes, Thanks everyone! Especially Gunrod for hosting this swap. Mine were waiting for me when I got home last night. Lots of nice patterns! I wont be going for a couple of weeks yet but rest assured these will be in my vest when I go! Thanks again! 

GR, in regards to using a plastic soap container, I'd stick with the Altoid type metal containers, much more durable in the hostile enviroment of the USPS! :yikes:


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Got mine yesterday, great stuff, thanks to everybody. Thanks Gunrod for hosting the swap.


----------



## steelslam (Apr 8, 2001)

got mine also. thanks to everyone for some great lookin flys an to you also gunrod for doin the host.


----------

